# 1688 project started



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Received my 1688 from e-bay. A non-running project that looks to be a lot of fun. Here are some pics. I tested the engine and could hear the e-unit cycling but got no power too the engine. After dis-assembly I discovered that the e-unit had no drum. Everything else seemed to be intact so I ordered a new drum plus some new drive rods,the rear trucks, and some other little parts that I am currently waiting on.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

While waiting on the parts I stripped and painted the shell.
Here is my first question. After cleaning up the brass details(bell,horns,and stack) should or could I seal them with something like clear coat to keep them from tarnishing again
Randy


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

TJcruiser is our resident expert on this sort of restoration. I believe he does clear coat brass parts to better protect them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

On the 1688, there's no true-brass trim, as I recall. It's all nickel-plated. No need to clear-coat that ... it should hold its sheen just fine, once polished a bit.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rdmtgm said:


> While waiting on the parts I stripped and painted the shell.
> Here is my first question. After cleaning up the brass details(bell,horns,and stack) should or could I seal them with something like clear coat to keep them from tarnishing again
> Randy



Do you prime your shells first?


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

TJ, I was wondering if the trim had been nickle plated but I think that has worn away,or I polished it off, because it all looks brass now. I think I will put some clear coat on it to keep it that way. Maybe next time a little less aggressive with the polishing. . And Yes Big Ed, I did prime the shell first, I am much happier with the finish when I prime first. I have only restored about half a dozen engines so far and I think I get a little better and learn more,(with much credit to the help on this thread) each time. I started about two years ago hoping to have three trains to run on a small layout but I think I caught the disease because am up to three plus sheets of plywood and about thirty engines. 
My parts should be in this week and I will be trying my first e-unit repair. Ive read through some threads and found some videos that really helped but may need some further advice when the time comes.
Randy


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great. Im interested to see how the work on the e unit goes. I'm planning something similar. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They do come out looking great. :thumbsup:
You bought a "new" shell or a new used shell?


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

The 2018 was a used shell,just had both marker lights intact. I guess it was "new to me". The 1688 is the original.
Randy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

rdmtgm said:


> TJ, I was wondering if the trim had been nickle plated but I think that has worn away,or I polished it off, because it all looks brass now. I think I will put some clear coat on it to keep it that way.


Randy,

I've done the same things ... sometimes intentionally, sometimes not.

The brass will look fine, but I would echo your thought to clear coat it. I use either brushed-on airplane dope (dries very hard, super clear), or spray-on lacquer clearcoat (Rustoleum or Krylon).

If you don't clear, the brass will quickly tarnish.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks TJ, I do like the look of the brass. Where do you get the airplane dope, never heard of that. Parts should be in any day now, ready to get to work.
Randy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Local hobby shop. Comes in a small glass jar. Apply with a brush, though don't use your best brush ... it's hard to clean with most solvents.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are special thinners for nitrate or butyrate dope. They can also be used to clean brushes. 

When I was a kid, my father ran small airports, and part of his business was buying airplane wrecks and rebuilding them for sale. I got to sniff a lot of dope in my time, maybe why I'm so spacy now.  Guess who got to do the grunt work of painting the thing after it was covered.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That explains a lot, John!  :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm learning a lot , sniff more airplane glue!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> I'm learning a lot , sniff more airplane glue!


Yep, did wonders for me!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Made me laugh my a $$ off.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I got my parts in today! results so far are mixed  . I managed to partially separate the e-unit and get the new drum in without too much fiddling. It now runs but the e-unit is not cycling. I decided to go ahead and assemble it anyhow and just run it forward for a while but that isn't going so well either. I can not seem to get the new rear truck and the draw bar together without them binding up. I am wondering if I have the correct truck, correct draw bar, or if i am just not doing it right. (the third one is the most likely but you never know.) does anyone have any good pictures of that assembly so I can see whats going on? and any suggestions on the e-unit would also be appreciated. Thanks as always for the help
Randy


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

My rig is a little different but see if these pic help. I would post some pics of your stuff so the experienced people can look at them. As for the e unit I just finnished my first one so I cannot be of too much help there. But is it getting power? You could have loosened up a wire or moved one of those fingers inside. I had to clean the fingers really good with a scotch bright pad. I also had to rewire my rig to get it working. Also the drum can be installed backwards ( I dropped mine and started installing it wrong. Figured it out at the last minute. (Don't tell tj).


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Also I am curious on how you painted your rig. Spray paint,air gun. You guys have me thinking I have to paint something.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures SJ. From you pics and what I was able to see on e-bay I really think I have the wrong drawbar. The one I have has a bend the entire length in the middle that I think makes it too thick. I cant find my phone to post a pic right now but hopefully it will show up. As for painting I use spray paint. Krylon grey primer and Krylon Satin black.
I used Rustoleum satin black before but it just doesn't look right to me, just too glossy. The Krylon looks right to me and dries fast which helps because I do have a patience problem 
Randy


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Randy,

Some pics of a couple of my 1688's / drawbars, here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=73250&postcount=47

and here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=81684&postcount=57

Have you watch the excellent two-part e-unit service video? Well worth it ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6131

TJ


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks TJ, and a fantastic restoration job! All of the draw bars I have seen pictures of are flat metal, mine is not . I currently am ordering a new one, I think that should fix my problems. Thanks for your help. I will be re-watching the e-unit service video this evening and hopefully will be able to get that worked out. If it was too easy it wouldn't be any fun!
Randy


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw those videos on the other thread too. Helped a lot.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

anxiously waiting for the mail man today. Should be bringing my new draw bar, and my next project from e-bay! A 1689e with tender and three 1690 series pass. cars. all for under 60 bucks including shipping! If I could figure out how to post the e-bay link I would put some pictures up but I will probably just wait until the mail man comes this afternoon. As for the 1688, It is mostly finished(except for the draw bar) but I am still fighting the e-unit. It seems to be working but just does not change the direction very often. I also have a loose wheel to fix. Other than that it does seem to run well and I think it looks pretty good. I will post some pics this afternoon after I get the mail and maybe start a new thread for the 1689e set. Lots to do on that one, maybe it will keep me off e-bay for a while. (probably not


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see the next project. If you find a way to stay off ebay please share it with me!


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, here is some pics of the 1688. All of the issues have been worked out except the flakey e-unit. Right now it runs great in forward so I will let that go for a little while then try


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe GRJ had posted some instructions to put these pictures in line in the thread but I cant remember where they are or how to do it are so maybe a little help ?
And while i am at it here are some pics of the next project!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Inserting Pictures inline:*

Right click on that link after you upload, and in IE select *Copy Shortcut*. Position your cursor in the reply window where you want the photo to appear, and then click on the







icon from the reply window toolbar. Paste the contents of the clipboard into the image prompt.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks GRJ,I think I finally got it. Had to switch from firefox to IE for the instructions to work. figuring this out is harder than working on the trains


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd like to see more pictures of your layout. It looks pretty cool!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

rdmtgm said:


> Thanks GRJ,I think I finally got it. Had to switch from firefox to IE for the instructions to work. figuring this out is harder than working on the trains


They work similar in Firefox, but everytime I mention how to do it, I find people using IE! 

For Firefox, it's the same drill, except you select *Copy Link Location* after right clicking on the link.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks eljefe, I am very careful to take my pictures on the one end of the layout that is mostly finished. most of it is still a work in progress. However, I am still struggling with the way I want to layout the track so I think I will shoot some pictures and ask for help!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

RDM,

Great job on the 1688 ... the revamped loco / shell / trim looks great!

Looks like you've got the 1689 loco in the queue, next! I'll tell you I'm a bit jealous. T-man has done one (or two?) 1689's. I've been in the junker/cheapo hunt for a while, but haven't had a mangy-lookin' relic show up at my doorstep just yet. Someday!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good.


----------

